# Neutered Dog humping bitch in season !



## Granary19 (May 11, 2009)

Hi

We had our 2 year old Jack Russell X neutered at 10 months and apart from the rare humping of a favourite toy, no issues. We have an 8 month old Jack Russell X female who is having her first season. She bled quite a bit for the first week or so, but now that that has stopped, our male dog won't leave her alone. She "invites" him to mate constantly and until yesterday he had mounted her a lot but never actually touching parts (if you know what I mean !). Yesterday, they actually got locked together and both seemed to panic. My husband and I held them gently together until they both relaxed and they came apart after about five minutes. Male dog gave quite a yelp when coming free but appears no harm done. He left her alone for the rest of the day but were back at it this morning.

I hope I'm panicking unnecessarily as I don't want to see either of them hurt in any way and we will be spaying the female in a couple of months time.

Is this "normal" behaviour ?

Thanks !

Mandi


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi, had exactly the same problem, you need to either keep them apart or have her doctored. 

My shih tzu bitch had her first season, and my male shih tzu, who has neutered, did the same, scared the life out of me, but after speaking with some lovely people on here, theyu put myu mind at rest.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, i've heard of this many times before. My friend has a nueterd golden retriver and adopted a bull terrier mix who came into season and she came home one day find them tied back to back, very scary thing to find :w00t: thankgod he was nueterd, I caqn't imagaine large golden retriver x ebt x collie


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Neutering doesn't necessarily take away the sex-urge from males, just the fertility, so, although it is fairly unusual, it certainly isn't unknown.

Mick


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

would you just leave them then we have our first bitch and a neutered dog, she is 10months not had her first season yet ive got to say ime dreading it, dogs are much more straight forward, hearing his thread has got me thinking again sorry o.p for butting in but maybe you might be able to let me know what we are in for when she does come into season.


----------



## minifoxies (May 7, 2009)

Just because the dog is fixed does not stop him from mounting and mating. Mali mated hilary last time when in season he is fixed I didnt panic probably cause I have bred dogs before. It won't do any harm just more of a hassle if your not used to it.


----------



## Granary19 (May 11, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> would you just leave them then we have our first bitch and a neutered dog, she is 10months not had her first season yet ive got to say ime dreading it, dogs are much more straight forward, hearing his thread has got me thinking again sorry o.p for butting in but maybe you might be able to let me know what we are in for when she does come into season.


Hi
My sister's dog is not spayed and seems to sail through her seasons with no problems and keeps immaculately clean by licking. Our 10 month old (Mumbles - a Jack Russell X Shih Tzu) seemed to bleed quite heavily and we were constantly washing throws and bed linen. I was amazed by the swelling as well of her "lady parts" - again this is our first female dog. Overall, she seemed more quiet and a bit moody - snapping at the other dog when she's normally ultra docile. I will get her done in the next couple of months; mainly to stop unwanted pregnancy but also to avoid her developing Pyometra. Hope this has helped a little !


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Granary19 said:


> Hi
> My sister's dog is not spayed and seems to sail through her seasons with no problems and keeps immaculately clean by licking. Our 10 month old (Mumbles - a Jack Russell X Shih Tzu) seemed to bleed quite heavily and we were constantly washing throws and bed linen. I was amazed by the swelling as well of her "lady parts" - again this is our first female dog. Overall, she seemed more quiet and a bit moody - snapping at the other dog when she's normally ultra docile. I will get her done in the next couple of months; mainly to stop unwanted pregnancy but also to avoid her developing Pyometra. Hope this has helped a little ![/Q
> 
> Thanks for that, i suppose ime a little anxious as ive never done this before being our first girl dog, how do you go about walking her in season ive heared people say about not being able to walk them at all, there is no way i could not walk molly, will have to do it when its late at night and noone about she is not used to being on the lead other than on lead while walking up to the fields so would not take kindly to being off the lead, well we will have to cross all the bridges when we get to them i suppose. thanks again


----------

